# Frage zu "emerge @preserved-rebuild"

## SarahS93

emerge hat mir empfohlen ein "emerge @preserved-rebuild" auszuführen.

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-lang/ruby:1.8".

(dependency required by "@preserved-rebuild" [argument])
```

Was genau bedeutet diese Meldung, ich verstehe nicht was gemacht werden sollte!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt kein dev-lang/ruby:1.8 mehr. Das wurde entfernt. Die niedrigste Version ist aktuell dev-lang/ruby:1.9.

----------

## SarahS93

Warum schägt emerge mir vor diesen Befehl auszuführen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Weil du wohl noch ruby 1.8 installiert hast und Pakete, die davon abhängen. Geht dein Update denn durch? Solltest dann hinterher ein emerge --depclean machen.

Wenn das Update nicht durchgeht, bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe posten.

----------

## SarahS93

Ein emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world lief fast reibungslos durch.

Bei einem emerge -av --depclean kommt es mir sehr viel vor was er alles aufräumen will.

http://pastebin.com/0KU2U7gm

http://pastebin.com/JcPXdE7D

Die Ausgabe von emerge ist sogar soviel, das es nicht mit einem klax bei pastebin zu posten ging, hier im Forum ganz zu schweigen.

Oder hat sich bei mir einfach nur soo viel angesammelt was er aufräumen will?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, man sollte regelmäßig updaten, dann geht es einfacher...

Wie gesagt, ist das Update durchgelaufen? Was bedeutet fast? Also klemmt noch was. Bei was hängt es? emerge --depclean kann man erst dann nutzen, wenn das Update vollständig durch ist. Und danach sieht es aktuell nicht aus.

----------

## SarahS93

Entschuldige bitte meine unpräzise Ausdrucksweise.

Alle Updates sind durchgelaufen, ja.

```
emerge -uaDvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

Bei einem emerge -av --depclean kommt dann:

http://pastebin.com/0KU2U7gm

http://pastebin.com/JcPXdE7D

Kann ich das emerge -av --depclean durchlaufen lassen?

----------

## Josef.95

Das Problem ist das die Leute die von portage ans Herz gelegen News nicht lesen.

Zu dem ruby-1.8-removal gab es eine News in der beschrieben wurde was zu machen ist :)

 *Quote:*   

> 2014-03-16-ruby-1.8-removal                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
> 
>   Title                     Ruby 1.8 removal; Ruby 1.9/2.0 default                                                                                                                                                                           
> 
>   Author                    Manuel Rüger <mrueg@gentoo.org>                                                                                                                                                                                  
> ...

 

..........................................................

/edit

Lass beim "emerge -av --depclean" die --verbose Option weg, die brauchst du hier idR nicht - dann wird die Ausgabe auch wesentlich kürzer aufs wesentliche beschränkt.

----------

## SarahS93

OK, mein Fehler. Die News hatte ich überlesen...

```
eselect ruby show 

Current Ruby version:

  ruby19

Current Rubygems version:

  gem19
```

Das sieht doch aber richtig aus?

Bei einem emerge -a --depclean kommt unter anderem

```
 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 3.12.21-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.16.5
```

der hat mir vor den Kernel 3.12.21-r1  zu deinstallieren obwohl der gebootet ist und ich den Dateien davon eventuel noch brauche?

Wie schütze ich den vor der Deinstallation?

----------

## Josef.95

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> [...]Wie schütze ich den vor der Deinstallation?

  Zum Beispiel indem du nicht nur das Paket in world mit aufnimmst, sondern auch deren Slot angibst (Slots können in world mit aufgenommen werden).

Das geht bei den Kernel-Sources sehr schön mit emerge über die Slots.

Beispiel: 

```
emerge -av --noreplace sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.12.21-r1
```

/edit

Um dir die verfügbaren Slots auflisten zu lassen nutze zb app-portage/eix 

```
eix gentoo-sources
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nein, der Kernel wird dadurch nicht deinstalliert. Es werden nur die Sources deinstalliert. Alle Dateien in /boot bleiben erhalten. Es bleibt auch die .config aus /usr/src/kernel erhalten.

----------

